# I need some ideas on some appetizers to serve at my upcoming wedding!



## southern-cookin-mom88 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am currently planning my wedding. I am trying to lay out the menu. I need some idea for appetizers or finger foods to serve. Thanks so much for the help!!!


----------



## NoraC (Feb 6, 2011)

At what time of day and in what season of the year will your wedding be?


----------



## chopper (Feb 6, 2011)

I went to a wedding where they served cold boiled shrimp.  It was really a hit, and it was sweet to hear that several family members got together to peel them, cook them, plate them etc.


----------



## southern-cookin-mom88 (Feb 6, 2011)

My wedding will be this summer and we will be serving in the afternoon. Thanks!!!


----------



## merstar (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are some suggestions- these are all delicious!

A friend of mine served this at his wedding, and it was a big hit. He served the shrimp and green mayo separately instead of tossing them together as per recipe:
*SHRIMP IN GREEN MAYO*
Tapas - Shrimp In Green Mayo Recipe - Food.com - 85788

*Spinach Stuffed Mushrooms*
http://www.food.com/recipe/olive-oyls-treat-for-popeye-spinach-stuffed-mushrooms-11644

*SALMON CANAPES*
http://www.eat.at/swap/forum/index.php?action=display&forumid=2&msgid=14


*
*


----------



## NoraC (Feb 6, 2011)

So it will be hot and there will be lots of fresh produce to work with. How many guests do you want to feed, at about what price point per person? Do you have access to sufficient refrigerator space and do you have some help with the cooking and serving? Is there any one thing you absolutely must have to be happy (other than the cake, LOL?)? Are there foods that MUST NOT appear, for whatever reason? Do any special dietary needs (kosher, vegan. diabetes, etc.) need to be considered?

What do you want the "feel" of the reception to be? 
- Elegant and classic? 
- Boy, that was a fun party? 
- Amazing food? 
- Definitely a reflection of [the bride's] personality?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2011)

NoraC said:


> So it will be hot and there will be lots of fresh produce to work with.  How many guests do you want to feed, at about what price point per person?  Do you have access to sufficient refrigerator space and do you have some help with the cooking and serving?  Is there any one thing you absolutely must have to be happy (other than the cake, LOL?)? Are there foods that MUST NOT appear, for whatever reason?  Do any special dietary needs (kosher, vegan. diabetes, etc.) need to be considered?
> 
> What do you want the "feel" of the reception to be?
> - Elegant and classic?
> ...



Great questions!


----------



## NoraC (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks, TaxLady!  I have no idea how many weddings I have planned and/or catered over the years, so the questions are born of experience. Unless you start with some idea of where the bride wants to go, you never end up getting her there.  I don't know why my questions got a thumbs down icon. Didn't even know such a thing was done on the friendliest cooking forum


----------



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2011)

NoraC said:


> Thanks, TaxLady!  I have no idea how many weddings I have planned and/or catered over the years, so the questions are born of experience. Unless you start with some idea of where the bride wants to go, you never end up getting her there.



I thought it might have something to do with experience 



> I don't know why my questions got a thumbs down icon. Didn't even know such a thing was done on the friendliest cooking forum



I think you accidentally added the thumbs down icon yourself.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 6, 2011)

NoraC said:


> Thanks, TaxLady! I have no idea how many weddings I have planned and/or catered over the years, so the questions are born of experience. Unless you start with some idea of where the bride wants to go, you never end up getting her there. I don't know why my questions got a thumbs down icon. Didn't even know such a thing was done on the friendliest cooking forum


 
I tried to edit that thumbs down, but wasn't able to, sorry!


----------



## cmarchibald (Feb 6, 2011)

southern-cookin-mom88 said:


> I am currently planning my wedding. I am trying to lay out the menu. I need some idea for appetizers or finger foods to serve. Thanks so much for the help!!!


Well first, congratulations on your upcoming wedding!

Second, we did this for my sister's wedding 16 yrs ago....my mom and I cooked everything (I was in high school) with a bit of help from Dad and my brother.  A couple of close family friends from out of town came in 4 days early to help us finish the deed.  It was a little stressful but lots of fun and gives you such a sense of pride when the food is a hit.  If you're cooking your own food you probably are doing everything else, too, just like we were, so I know you'll have your hands full.

Presentation counts for a LOT even if the food you're serving is relatively simple.  My mom has a book that we use for special events and has some really good, simple ideas, called Garnishing: A Feast for your Eyes.  It comes with step-by-step instructions, cut out patterns and relatively simple designs that still have a lot of visual appeal.

Amazon.com: Garnishing: A Feast For Your Eyes (9780895864765): Francis T. Lynch: Books

For my sister's wedding, I was in charge of the Melon Swan Fruit Salad Bowl:







Here's the pic out of the book for the same:




I have used the same garnish for many parties since, and it's really easy to do and always a huge hit.  Most recently I filled the melon swan with a yogurt fruit dip and surrounded it with strawberries, pear slices and chunks of melon on toothpicks for dipping.  The swan itself can be done the night before and refrigerated, and the dip can be made days in advance and frozen if necessary.

Here's the yogurt fruit dip I used:

*[FONT=&quot]YOGURT[/FONT][FONT=&quot] FRUIT DIP[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Yield:  10 servings, 2 Tablespoons each[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]1 container (6-ounces) raspberry nonfat yogurt[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3/4 cup thawed sugar-free whipped topping[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mix ingredients until well blended; cover.  Refrigerate at least 1 hour.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Serve as a dip with fresh fruit.[/FONT]​A really simple garnish for trays of veggies with dip is to hollow out a large bell pepper (or several if it's a large tray) and put the dip in that.  Another easy one is a pineapple speared with toothpicks and bite-sized blocks of cheese.

Some other things to do that are easy to make in advance and store for later use:
*[FONT=&quot]APPLE-DATE SPREAD
[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese, softened[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1/4 cup milk[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 1/2 cups finely chopped pecans[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 cup finely chopped, unpeeled apple[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3/4 cup finely chopped dates[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Garnish:  apple slices[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Combine cream cheese and milk, mixing well.  Stir in the pecans, apple, and dates.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Garnish with apple slices, if desired, and serve with assorted crackers or as a sandwich spread on bread—especially good on rye bread or pumpernickel.[/FONT]​I always serve this with the little baby bread slices and it's wonderful.  Last time I made this everyone asked for the recipe.
*[FONT=&quot]PINEAPPLE CREAM CHEESE BALL[/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]1 large can crushed pineapple—well drained[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]16 ounces cream cheese[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1/4 cup diced bell pepper or less to taste[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Salt to taste[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 cups chopped nuts (reserve 1/2 cup nuts)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Soften cream cheese; combine with other ingredients.  Shape into ball.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Cover and refrigerate until firm.  Roll in reserved nuts.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Serve with a variety of crackers or bread.[/FONT]​As for meats....I like the cold shrimp idea a LOT!  Sausage balls are always a hit, so are Lil Smokies.  Cold cuts and sliced cheese arranged with fancy crackers would be simple, easy crowd pleaser.  You can also make a huge batch of chicken salad and make a bunch of baby sandwiches, maybe use a cookie cutter to cut the sandwiches out in fun shapes.

Good luck!


----------



## NoraC (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL! I'll just wait for the bride to chime back in, so I can decide whether beaten biscuits with shaved country ham, blini with 3 caviars, chex mix for a crowd, the roll your own sushi station, or some other recipe is useful to her.


----------



## cmarchibald (Feb 6, 2011)

NoraC said:


> LOL! I'll just wait for the bride to chime back in, so I can decide whether beaten biscuits with shaved country ham, blini with 3 caviars, chex mix for a crowd, the roll your own sushi station, or some other recipe is useful to her.


Oh man....a roll your own sushi station would be awesome.  I got married on the beach in the Philippines and it was a small crowd so we just had dinner at the restaurant of the resort.  We had ribs.


----------



## NoraC (Feb 6, 2011)

Wedding receptions with some sort of guest participation in the food are fun.  If you cut the nori into 1/4 size sheets and put everything out, anybody can make hand rolled, cone shaped sushi - while having fun and meeting the other side of the couple's family.  At a "public" event like a wedding, I use all cooked ingredients, but at home, the full range of raw and cooked make a great cocktail party.


----------



## NoraC (Feb 6, 2011)

> Presentation counts for a LOT even if the food you're serving is relatively simple.
> Good luck!


You did a great job demonstrating presentation!


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 6, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I tried to edit that thumbs down, but wasn't able to, sorry!




I fixed it.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 7, 2011)

NoraC said:


> LOL! I'll just wait for the bride to chime back in, so I can decide whether beaten biscuits with shaved country ham, blini with 3 caviars, chex mix for a crowd, the roll your own sushi station, or some other recipe is useful to her.



  Something for everybody!


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 7, 2011)

southern-cookin-mom88 said:


> I am currently planning my wedding. I am trying to lay out the menu. I need some idea for appetizers or finger foods to serve. Thanks so much for the help!!!


 
Welcome to DC.  I'm not of any help for your question, though you've come to the right place for ideas - there are lots of knowledgeable folks on DC. I just wanted to say Hi, since I moved to FL from Lake Wylie on the Charlotte side. Sure will miss the Spring peach orchard blossoms in your neck of the woods. Good luck with your wedding!


----------



## Zereh (Feb 7, 2011)

Asparagus spears wrapped in prosciutto and then roasted. Dead simple and unbeatable taste.

Stuff wonton wrappers into a mini-muffin tin and fill with .... whatever ... and bake. Or don't fill them before you bake them and use them as little vessels for shrimp or chicken salad.

Salad on a skewer -- cherry tomato, basil leaf, hunk of mozz -- repeat a couple times. Marinate in a simple balsamic or lemon vinaigrette.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 7, 2011)

At our wedding they served crapes/bliny with caviar, cortesy of my MIL, but we at my friends wedding they served some stewd mushroom dish, it was awesome. Ws not exactly a finger food, but I think I had like 20 helpings, I could not stop my self it was so good. Unfortunatelly i was not able to get the recpe. My other friends had this cute thing bunch of small cut cold cuts on the sticks in the middle of the serving tray and on the side little toasts "buttered" with butter that was mixed with ketchup 50:50 and then sprinkled with hard cheese, I think it was parmezan, but you can use whatever you like. The toast could be baked or beter yet light ly fried in clerified butter on both side, supper yum.


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 8, 2011)

Just a couple of things to remember Southern cookin' mom.....being the bride, you will be extremely busy, so whatever you serve should be able to be prepared ahead and held or you will need some good Helpers on the big day.  I catered my own #2 wedding 25 years ago and I remember slicing cabbage for coleslaw about 15 minutes before leaving the house for the church!  So you must consider how much time you really have.  I catered the appetizers for my daughter's wedding in order to save the food budget.  I did cold shrimp with seafood sauce, crudités platters and Hawaiian meatballs.  This was just to tide people over while photos were being taken, it was a 4pm wedding with a sit down dinner at 6pm. Three items with a basil lemonade seemed to be lots, and the prep wasn't too detailed.  Probably helped that the hosted bar was open.  Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## cmarchibald (Feb 8, 2011)

Somebunny said:


> Just a couple of things to remember Southern cookin' mom.....being the bride, you will be extremely busy, so whatever you serve should be able to be prepared ahead and held or you will need some good Helpers on the big day.


Precisely, and I would argue that she actually needs to do both.  My sister didn't have much to do with the food prep for her wedding that we catered because she was living in Birmingham, AL and we were 2.5 hrs north in Huntsville.  So while we may not have had the bride's busy problem...

In addition to prepping all the food, my mom sewed my sister's wedding dress AND both bridesmaid dresses (I was maid of honor).  We made all the decorations for the church and the reception, and plenty of other little doo-dads and odds 'n ends.

So we planned a combination of foods that could be prepared up to 2 weeks in advance (the ones suitable to be frozen) then cleaned out our deep freezer to make space for those items.  We still had to enlist fridge space from neighbors and there were extra helpers who came in for the last 4 days before we transported everything 2.5 hrs South.  Oh we also catered the rehearsal dinner...but that was more for convenience so we could use the church's function hall to stay after the rehearsal and finish all but the very last minute prep.  Hehehe...

A few more out-of-town friends and relatives stepped in and helped with the final prep the night before and morning of.


----------



## Fiuman (Feb 8, 2011)

Something pretty interesting and with some spices... Cold chicken. Can be chicken breast or from the leg (off bone) cooked. Sauces can be for eg: a bit of pickled chilibean paste (sambal oelek), some pinches of sugar, a bit of light soysauce, some sesame oil and if you like it spicy... Some ground roasted szechuan pepper over it. Sprinkle with some sliced scallions. There are many different sauces you can prepare ways ahead (can write more if needed)...


----------



## chopper (Feb 8, 2011)

Just seemed like the place to post this.  I went to a wedding that didn't have the traditional wedding cake.  Instead they had a trifle bar.  Everyone went through the line and made their own creation (choosing from white cake bites, chocolate cake bites, pudding, rasberry sauce, strawberry sauce, chocolate sauce, chocolate chips, fresh fruit, etc.).  Instead of having the cutting of the cake, the bride and groom had a giant trifle and they did "FIRST BITE!"  It was really cute.  I had never seen anything like it.  

One more story.  At my son's wedding, the cake was staring to do a very scarry lean at the beginning of the reception.  My sister noticed, and the buzz started going around the room.  It was announced that we were at a "dessert first wedding" and the fun began.  Since then (8 years ago), my son and daughter-in-law have been able to tell and retell how Aunt Pam saved the wedding cake by changing the reception.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 8, 2011)

southern-cookin-mom88 said:


> My wedding will be this summer and we will be serving in the afternoon. Thanks!!!


 
Okay, will the reception be indoors or out, and what kind of refrigeration will you have for storage? also who is doing the serving? 

There are so many factors that go into planning and serving a successful wedding reception. It takes MUCH more than just good food.


----------



## SirGSS (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't say exactly how appropriate it might be for a wedding, but I remember a very simple appetizer from when I was a kid.  Any time my parents would throw a party at the home, they'd always have these little bacon-wrapped water chestnuts on a toothpick.  Personally, I found them delicious, and they always remind me of festivities.

As I said--I'm not positive if they're a safe bet to use at an event like this, but if you choose to use them, they're wonderful.

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,194,146179-227205,00.html


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 8, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> Okay, will the reception be indoors or out, and what kind of refrigeration will you have for storage? also who is doing the serving?
> 
> There are so many factors that go into planning and serving a successful wedding reception. It takes MUCH more than just good food.



I so agree, June

The serving and keeping the buffet table attractive for the entire reception is crucial.  Family members can't be counted on, because they will be tied up visiting with the guests.  If you can possibly hire responsible young people who *are NOT on the guest* *list* to be in charge of these things it will be money well spent.  That's what we did for my son's wedding.


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree helpers are imperative.  I hired a responsible teen to help at my wedding (it was smallish, maybe 60 or so). She made sure food was replenished on the buffet table, served coffee and tea and helped with cleanup.  As I mentioned earlier the dinner at my daughters wedding was professionally catered but I catered the appetizers.  One of my co-workers offered to come to the reception and look after the self serve appetizer tables, she kept everything replenished And looking nice. Her help was essential!  In my last post on this thread I mentioned that I served only three appetizers, I forgot all about the chicken puffs, they were a big hit. I think I made about 300 of them. They are little puffs stuffed with chicken salad like a mini cream puff. Easy to make (puffs can be made ahead and frozen). But you need some help filling them.  My sisters-in-law helped me do this the morning of the wedding then we refrigerated until reception time.  I have the recipe if anyone wants it.  Sorry for the ling post......sometimes I get carried away!
. 

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 9, 2011)

> I forgot all about the chicken puffs, they were a big hit. I think I  made about 300 of them. They are little puffs stuffed with chicken salad  like a mini cream puff. Easy to make (puffs can be made ahead and  frozen). But you need some help filling them.  My sisters-in-law helped  me do this the morning of the wedding then we refrigerated until  reception time.  I have the recipe if anyone wants it.



I for one, would love to have that recipe, bunny!!  They sound both delicious and really different.  If you post the recipe in the proper recipe category here at DC, it won't get lost.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 9, 2011)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> I for one, would love to have that recipe, bunny!!  They sound both delicious and really different.  If you post the recipe in the proper recipe category here at DC, it won't get lost.  Thanks in advance.



Will do soon Kayelle!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 10, 2011)

I have visited a number of wedding, I have catered for quite a few, I did a retro wedding for a friend 6 yrs ago, the buffet meal featured the wonderfull world of Vol au Vents, the money Vent was Eggs Benyloxyvent, a poached quails egg sitting on smoked salmon masked with hollandaise.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 11, 2011)

You are getting a lot of really great, constructive ideas.

I would caution not to try to do too many different appys, but to do TONS of the ones you choose. 

An attractive presentation (basket or otherwise) of crudite with three simple (but varied) dips is always a hit as a stationary hd. It's also a good idea to have a bunch of stationary, cold hds that folks can come help themselves to. If you are having hot hds, passing them is the best way to get them out fresh. How about enlisting the high school class of your local Sunday School to help with that?

Keep those hot apps simple and easy and hopefully mostly do-ahead/heat on site (like Spinach Balls with Mustard Sauce and Ham Balls with pineapple salsa)

FWIW, I don't recommend serving shrimp unless you have an unlimited budget. that can get almost as costly as an open bar. Plus, we all know those three or four folks who will stand at the shrimp platter and stuff themselves until there are no more for anyone else... Save the shrimp for a different occasion. 

If you'd like the recipes, just ask.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 11, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> You are getting a lot of really great, constructive ideas.
> 
> I would caution not to try to do too many different appys, but to do TONS of the ones you choose.
> 
> ...



Good ideas, ChefJune, but what is "hd"?


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 11, 2011)

short for hors d'oeuvres.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 11, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> short for hors d'oeuvres.



Thanks.  Something new learned today.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 19, 2011)

southern-cookin-mom88 said:


> I am currently planning my wedding. I am trying to lay out the menu. I need some idea for appetizers or finger foods to serve. Thanks so much for the help!!!


Sounds like you're looking for simply elegant. It's all about presentation. My advice would be to keep the "h.d's" simple. Maybe 3-4 hot & 3-4 cold options. Cold: Tier fresh fruits & veggies with a flowing effect maybe add a small  chocolate fountain. Tortilla pinwheels are clean & attractice to dress up with frill picks, for the fresh veggies maybe a nice sundried tomato, fresh vegetable dip, Cherry stuffed tomatoes with ham, chicken or egg salad are light & easy, marinated mediteranean kabobs can make a nice presentation, (displayed standing) from a head of cabbage decorated with greens, deviled eggs are always a . hit. Maybe some assorted dips to be used again later for after the festivities.
Hot: Bacon wrapped water chestnuts, easy to prepare ahead of time, Homemade mini cocktail meatballs, Warm spinach artichoke dip with toasted pita's or mini quiches.
Hope this helps.


----------

